# Cornish/Devon Rex



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi, I am looking for a Cornish or Devon Rex Pet Kitten or retired breeder. Does anyone know of anyone that they would recommend? My 14 year old daughter just loves them so I wanted to surprise her with one. Has to be altered since I breed Persians. :wink: Just a nice pet for her would do. Am willing to pay the going price. Thanks! Dawnde & Family


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Ooooh I love Devons. I don't know as much about Cornish Rexes, but I can give you a few listings for Devon breeders. Be right back.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You'll have to check these sites and see if the breeders ship or meet you halfway...I couldn't find one in Kentucky that had a website, but there is one that has a phone number.

Here is my favorite US breeder, they are located in Illinois. http://www.devonheaven.com/

Go to this site -- the breeders are listed by state. Good luck!
http://www.breedlist.com/breeders/dev.html


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I recommend http://www.cowboyclaws.com/

They have both Devon Rexes and Cornish Rex. I recommend them only because I know their Devon Rex bloodlines since they've imported cats from Sweden (and England). Healthy and sound bloodlines. Not the most extreme type though. Very good quality :wink: I believe my Devon Rex-ladies are related to some of the Peavey-cats.


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

Thank You All Very Much! I have been looking & researching them and I do also like CowboyClaws, They have very nice cats. Do you know of anyone that has dealt with them directly? Thank you both again!!! Have a great day, Dawnde & Family


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

cookandcompany said:


> Thank You All Very Much! I have been looking & researching them and I do also like CowboyClaws, They have very nice cats. Do you know of anyone that has dealt with them directly? Thank you both again!!! Have a great day, Dawnde & Family


Well, I know two Swedish breeders that have dealt with CowboyClaws. Both of them have sold cats to CowboysClaws and as far as I know, there haven't been any problems. I believe CowboysClaws is a quite small cattery and let all the cats live inside the house with the family so all their cats should be well socialized


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

Wonderful! Thanks, I am going to inquire. Thanks Again! Dawnde & Family


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks so much for the offer! I have found a cattery But I am holding off a bit because our queen is pregnant I believe. So we don't want to add anything to stress her. Thanks again! Dawnde


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

good luck finding a kitty=)


----------

